# Anyone hear from ShrimpieLove recently????



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I haven't heard anything on how she is doing, hopefully that means a good thing  She was having some big C issues, so I was wondering if anyone closer to her has heard how things are going? 

Let me know if anyone has news.
thks


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't know her, but I wish her good luck with the ugly B!TCH of the C. My mom's on diagnosis number 3, all on the same side....second recurrence on this side. almost done the poison treatments 

so having been around it for ~7 years, i wish shrimpielove lots of good luck and thoughts for her battle!


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

*.....*

For all of Shrimpielove's friend's here on gtaaquaria.

Very sad news from Sabrina's family that Sabrina lost her battle with cancer.

Our hearts go out to her family and for all who knew her. She will be deeply missed.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

So so sad. 

I met her once briefly to buy a light. 

She was so warm and welcoming - I didn't want to impose but she insisted on giving me a tour of her various tanks, even though she had company over. We talked about shrimps fish plants and moss for some time. 

She was certainly dedicated and passionate about this hobby. I had looked forward to meeting her again.

She was so personable this brief encounter had a lasting affect on me. I think that's a strong assessment of what a great individual she was, but in reality this is probably just 'the tip of the iceburg' to her closer freinds.

All the best to her family and friends.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

menagerie said:


> For all of Shrimpielove's friend's here on gtaaquaria.
> 
> Very sad news from Sabrina's family that Sabrina lost her battle with cancer.
> 
> Our hearts go out to her family and for all who knew her. She will be deeply missed.


That's very unfortunate, I wish her family all the best and hope they continue to enjoy the hobby that she loved so dearly

thanks menagerie for letting us all know, I was thinking about this thread a couple weeks ago, and didn't get around to asking for a follow up


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I only met her once at JamesRen's place but didn't really say much other then 'hi' IIRC. Overheard her say her handle while she was talking to JamesRen and knew who she was. She came with I think her BF then. I remember her as being very friendly and cheery.

I should have stepped up and said something other then being really shy and staying back.  *sigh* She was cool as we did have many back and forth postings and PM's in GTAA. 

Watching Being Erica right now... makes me wish I could go back and say something. 

Thank you Menegerie for updating us all. A say day indeed.


----------

